

Welcome to the family (Apple landing site for Beats acquisition) - crb
http://www.apple.com/welcome-beats/

======
crb
Some changes also listed at
[http://www.beatsbydre.com/support/](http://www.beatsbydre.com/support/): all
online purchases, and support for purchases from August 1, will go through
Apple.

The privacy policy has also been updated:
[http://www.beatsbydre.com/support/privacy-
policy.html](http://www.beatsbydre.com/support/privacy-policy.html). Here's a
diff from the last cached version:
[http://www.diffchecker.com/m5ivztad](http://www.diffchecker.com/m5ivztad)

In short, they seems to want to store less data than they did before.

